# Christopher Hayes? Macy's Brand?



## yossarian (Apr 17, 2007)

I broke out an old Christopher Hayes argyle sweater today that I bought at least 20 years ago. I don't remember the brand, but something tells me it was a Macy's store brand. Does that sound right? It was made in Ireland, which seems unfathomable these days for a non-specialty store sweater.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

yossarian said:


> I broke out an old Christopher Hayes argyle sweater today that I bought at least 20 years ago. I don't remember the brand, but something tells me it was a Macy's store brand. Does that sound right? It was made in Ireland, which seems unfathomable these days for a non-specialty store sweater.


I can't remember if it was Macy's or Federated. It definitely wasn't May.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

If it was purchased 20 years ago, it could have been after Federated bought Macy's... which would make them one and the same.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

Yossarian, your suspicions are correct: Christopher Hayes was indeed the Macy's house brand in the 1980's. Back then, I had a pair of trousers and a blue OCBD under that label. Mediocre quality, even then.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

My Pet said:


> If it was purchased 20 years ago, it could have been after Federated bought Macy's... which would make them one and the same.


Federated bought Macy's in 1994.


----------

